# What online games do you guy's play?



## SixSidedCube (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys, just curious

What online games do you guys play (if any)

I play Combat Arms and Operation 7 (both are First Person Shooter)


----------



## Forte (Jun 28, 2010)

Black and White


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 28, 2010)

I was an idiot back then, but I used to play runescape. Yeah. Pretty embarrassing.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 28, 2010)

OMG poor you man! I feel ya!


----------



## Owen (Jun 28, 2010)

Forte said:


> Black and White



Justin Jaffray....

Sounds familiar. Is he a cuber?


EDIT: Yes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2010)

Erm...statues don't really play games..
jfly
qsim
..I think that's all? and they aren't even really games, according to 'most people.' 

Unless the internet counts as a game, which it should.
I play the intarwebz all day long.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 28, 2010)

I play evony

www.evony.com


----------



## Feryll (Jun 28, 2010)

Minecraft. I make giant cubes on there all day long, then fight exploding creepers all night long.


----------



## Weston (Jun 28, 2010)

Starcraft!


----------



## choza244 (Jun 28, 2010)

just on PC???

I play Metal Gear Online on PS3


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 28, 2010)

KARTRIDER!!!!!

(used to, but is still the best game in my opinion)


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 28, 2010)

I play Combat Arms, A.V.A, Crossfire and some non online games like Assassins Creed, GTA IV, FEAR II and Rainbow Six Vegas. 

And yes they all squeeze into my hard drive space ><


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 28, 2010)

Guild Wars


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 28, 2010)

SAMP, cs: source, tf2


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 29, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> SAMP, cs: source, tf2



What servers do you play on?




I play Beat Hazard, Battlefield BC2 for 360, and some others...


----------



## MEn (Jun 29, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I was an idiot back then, but I used to play runescape. Yeah. Pretty embarrassing.



It's not a bad game at all! You have nothing to be embarrassed about. The community just sucks.



Feryll said:


> Minecraft. I make giant cubes on there all day long, then fight exploding creepers all night long.



Great game. I've been tracking the development since last year. Infdev looks really promising.

My main games are CS:S and TF2.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 29, 2010)

Snake.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 29, 2010)

I play cod4 for pc and used to be a pretty devoted runescape player.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 29, 2010)

I play tf2 (team fortress 2 for those of you who don't know) I used to play CA (combat arms) but i realized my life could be more than that. LOL anyway yea


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 29, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> KARTRIDER!!!!!
> 
> (used to, but is still the best game in my opinion)



lol.

WOW, warcraft III, DNF


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 29, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> WOW, warcraft III, *DNF*



Is that some sort of pun, or a game I've never heard of?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 29, 2010)

it is a game. stands for *D*ungeon a*N*d *F*ighter and It's a RPG game popular in korea. It's also out in america, the american version sucks


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 29, 2010)

Well then that's very ironic.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 29, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> used to be a pretty devoted runescape player.



Ewww!!! Hahah jks I used to play Runescape as well when I was like 9 yrs old


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 29, 2010)

I play a Mage on WoW.

Please don't judge me D:


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 29, 2010)

Used to be a runescaper, but nowadays I love Rome: Total War Online MP.

RTW=Best strategy game evar


----------



## riffz (Jun 29, 2010)

Smash Bros!

Also I'm REALLY good at Mario Party


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 29, 2010)

Starcraft, and Diablo II


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 29, 2010)

Starcraft,
and anything on kongregate


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 29, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Starcraft,
> and anything on kongregate



Kongregate <3


----------



## vgbjason (Jun 29, 2010)

Weston said:


> Starcraft!



This.


----------



## Erdos (Jun 29, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Well then that's very ironic.


That's not ironic. That's coincidental. Sorry, I watch too much futurama.

EDIT: Oh, and definitely Starcraft. I was just playing that yesterday!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 29, 2010)

Erdos said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > Well then that's very ironic.
> ...



i play starcraft/ diablo2 everyday . if u guys wanna game lmk.
someone should make a rubiks cube ums map xD. i guess it'd be hard to make though

futurama ftw! i watch everynight


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 29, 2010)

Call of Duty 4 all the ****ing way.
Soon: Medal of Honor 2010 and Black Ops!


----------



## Monarch (Jun 29, 2010)

Americas Army


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 29, 2010)

I love a good flash game. Nitrome, Kongregate, AddictingGames, MaxGames, Miniclip, Playhub, BigFishGames.

Besides those, I have a membership with Pogo.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2010)

Tetris. Lots of Tetris.




Owen said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Black and White
> ...


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average


----------



## Nestor (Jun 29, 2010)

I play Combat Arms but not as I used to.

I almost stopped gaming online as it consumed a lot of my time... cubing got me instead


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 29, 2010)

COD MW


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 29, 2010)

choza244 said:


> just on PC???
> 
> I play Metal Gear Online on PS3



I played that a lot when it first came out. It was awesome but i eventually got sick of all the lag glitches and stopped.

Currently i'll play CoD MW2 but i'm not big into FPS so not that much. I'll also play BlazBlue.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 29, 2010)

Magic the Gathering Online! Original Gangstaz on iphone.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jun 29, 2010)

I play Little Big Planet (PS3 not PSP ver). I also used to competitively play Pokemon online. I play a bit of Advance Wars: Days of Ruin/ Dark Conflict online. Its predecessors are better, IMO.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 29, 2010)

Played in the past: WC3, HL/HL2: Deathmatch, StarCraft, Diablo 2/LOD (had a semi-serious addiction at one point).

Currently installed on my system, but not playing heavily: TF2, StarCraft 2 (beta now closed, waiting for retail to drop), L4D/L4D2. Not doing very heavy on multiplayer as it takes a massive time commitment in order to be good enough to be competitive or even useful in cooperative games. Also playing Facebook scrabble.

Also recently bought TransFormers: The War for Cybertron, but I made a point of not opening it, and I even taped my to-do list to it as an incentive to get my stuff done, as I got tons of crap to do for Vancouver Open 2010.


----------



## Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

I used to play tetris quite a bit.

I occasionally hop on my n64
Ummm, I don't do much gaminwise =/


----------



## Thomas09 (Jun 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> I occasionally hop on my n64


The N64 had online?


----------



## Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I occasionally hop on my n64
> ...



Oh :fp for me. I didn't really see that.

*Retreats to little fail bunker*


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 29, 2010)

hey i play ssb64 online on emulator.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been playing WoW quite a lot lately (Damn you Brendan haha)

Modern Warfare 2 is just AMAZING


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 29, 2010)

Flyff and MapleStory


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone else play Voyage Century?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 29, 2010)

I play Facebook.


----------



## Toad (Jun 29, 2010)

Was semi pro at cs source for a while... Play every so often these days.


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 29, 2010)

I love Heroes of Newerth


----------

